# Caravan/Mobile home



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

After 6 months (less 1 week) of searching I have finally found a property - or a pile of stones, depending on your point of view. It will take about a year to reform and, although I can continue living in rental accomodation, I am considering buying a caravan and living on-site (subject to permission from the L/A). After the property has been reformed I could sell it (the camper!) and recoup some of the investment/
Question - does anyone have information where to source a (cheap) camper/mobile home?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> After 6 months (less 1 week) of searching I have finally found a property - or a pile of stones, depending on your point of view. It will take about a year to reform and, although I can continue living in rental accomodation, I am considering buying a caravan and living on-site (subject to permission from the L/A). After the property has been reformed I could sell (the camper!) it and recoup some of the investment/
> Question - does anyone have information where to source a (cheap)camper/mobile home?


As it happens, I have a caravan that I'm looking to sell. Its not in particularly good condition, tatty but sturdy and serviceable! Trouble is, we're over here and you're over there LOL, altho it will travel. If you're interested PM me

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd either go for a touring caravan or motorhome as either will be easierto sell afterwards rather than a static.
Just looking at the photo of your casa, I see it has the old roof tiles. If you are re-roofing in new you'll be able to sell the old ones, lots of reclamation yards will buy them .Just check around for the best price ! It'll help pay for new ones. From what I can see the property doesn't look to bad, I've seen far worse, at least the walls look ok.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I'd either go for a touring caravan or motorhome as either will be easierto sell afterwards rather than a static.
> Just looking at the photo of your casa, I see it has the old roof tiles. If you are re-roofing in new you'll be able to sell the old ones, lots of reclamation yards will buy them .Just check around for the best price ! It'll help pay for new ones. From what I can see the property doesn't look to bad, I've seen far worse, at least the walls look ok.


Thank you for those pieces of advice (mobile unit & tiles). I think that if it hadn't been for the months of rain then the property would have been in an even better shape. As it is a part of the roof had collapsed and the water got into the 'mud & wattle' upper floor which collasped because of the rotted timbers ( I don't see that as a problem because one would have wanted to replace the floor with a concrete one anyway). As a consequence the walls are starting to move a bit, not being 'tied in' by the joists.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

But the upside is you now don't have to knock them down.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> After 6 months (less 1 week) of searching I have finally found a property - or a pile of stones, depending on your point of view. It will take about a year to reform and, although I can continue living in rental accomodation, I am considering buying a caravan and living on-site (subject to permission from the L/A). After the property has been reformed I could sell it (the camper!) and recoup some of the investment/
> Question - does anyone have information where to source a (cheap) camper/mobile home?


Looks like you need a Gus-lopez to help you. He's always doing stuff to his house.
PS Only a year?? Are you sure???:tongue1:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Wher abouts have you purchased ?


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Only a year?? Are you sure???:


I'll be talking to the architect next Tuesday and I will have a better idea then. It may be that getting planning permission will take a year


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Wher abouts have you purchased ?


Close to Iznajar just as you are entering the Province (?) of Cordoba from that of Malaga.

Do you want to come over and have a look?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's a bit of light reading for you: Spain Building Restoration Regulations Laws Spanish Property Development Lot of useful info.
Much as I'd like to ,it's not possible at present.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Here's a bit of light reading for you: Spain Building Restoration Regulations Laws Spanish Property Development Lot of useful info.


I bought myself a book entitled 'Finca. Renovating an old farmhouse in Spain' written by a couple who had personal experience of the ups & downs of such a project. The good thing with this property is that it has an up to date escitura, the rates have been paid on the property to date, there is mains water in the road (although its a very narrow farm lane (concreted) the ex-mayor lives locally (ha!)), electricity is also available although the previous owner disconnected it when he moved to Barca.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes I think I have that book, Erik & ????? , Isn't one of them Norwegian ? Ok if you want to restore in the traditional way.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes I think I have that book, Erik & ????? , Isn't one of them Norwegian ? Ok if you want to restore in the traditional way.


yes, Alec & Erna Fry


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I know a motorhome available ........................ in Iznajar. Small world!
> 
> I used it to drive around Spain and its now back in La Celada on the way to Rute. Shout if you are interested.


did you get my PM re email address?


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, I replied!
> 
> Anyway, I have passed your details on and I am sure Amanda will contact you soonest.
> 
> Great area ...... but I guess you know that. I was in Rute recently and it absolutely LASHED down ......but I still loved the place. Nice coffee bar by the bus "station" (lol) that opens at 5,30am. Sad that the $%#^& Málaga bus station did not tell me that the Rute-Málaga route had been cancelled. Do you still have to go Iznájar / Salinas /Archidona/Málaga? It toll 5 and a half hours by public transport to do Fuengirola - Rute (2 in a car!!)


Hmm, I didn't get an email from you. 
I've only been here a short time so I'm still exploring. As to public transport I can't offer an opinion since I never use it. All I can say is that there are a 'shed'of bus stops&shelters between Iznajar and Rute but as yet I haven't seen a single bus.


----------

